# Reusable pee padds???



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

Just wondering is anyone had any experiences with similar reusable pee pads??? I hate having muddy paws to clean all the time and spring is a rainy time... Bailey is 99% trained now but goes outside... but when it rains and stuff, I want him to use the pee pad by the door he goes out.

You hear all the time about the land fills and the problems with all the disposable diapers and not being biodegradable and I thought of the same going through all the pee pads we would go through with our fur-babies... not to mention the $$ of them... was wondering if anyone else thought this way








and had any experience with the reusable type like these:

http://poochpad.com/Uses_page.html

http://pishpad.com/

or any others????


Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

There is quite a lengthy thread SOMEWHERE about the reusable pads, I just don't know how to link you to it. Perhaps someone else does. I am rather opposed to them for reasons of hygiene. Most of them say not to wash with bleach. I'm just not comfortable with continually putting urine soaked pads in my washer and not being able to use bleach. How do you disinfect them? How do you disinfect your washer (unless you run an empty load with bleach after). I realize that ecologically speaking they make sense but I prefer the disposable ones for the sake of keeping things more "germ free".


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> There is quite a lengthy thread SOMEWHERE about the reusable pads, I just don't know how to link you to it. Perhaps someone else does. I am rather opposed to them for reasons of hygiene. Most of them say not to wash with bleach. I'm just not comfortable with continually putting urine soaked pads in my washer and not being able to use bleach. How do you disinfect them? How do you disinfect your washer (unless you run an empty load with bleach after). I realize that ecologically speaking they make sense but I prefer the disposable ones for the sake of keeping things more "germ free".[/B]



I agree about the hygeine issues....that is why I haven't looked into them any further.
I would want to use bleach...that is just me.









Anyway, here is the lengthiest thread on it from before...pish pads thread

If you go to the search option at the top and type in pish pads, more links come up. 

Good luck with your decision...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I love the poochpads. I also noticed they are on sale. Thanks for the link. I just now ordered two more of the medium 2-packs. This is all I use now. I do have pish-pads, but my kids seem to prefer peeing on the poochpads. It doesn't bother me at all, throwing them in the washer. You can always do a load of whites with bleach afterwards


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

unless you have a separate washing machine just for that I wouldn't get them. the regular disposable ones are very cheap and you can fine them on ebay. do a search in this forum and I believe there was a lot of links to where you can get them cheap. I get mine at petedge now 100 wee wee pad for $24 or this one I think. but usually when I go there I buy so many other things that the shipping is not too bad. from ebay I think it is $31 including shipping.

I don't worry about them not being biodegradable







. You do everything you can and then they poison you. from poison in our soda to man made everything, fruits and meat who knows. nothing is natural anymore. so why should we even bother.

I just don't feel good about putting that stuff in my washer.


----------



## shadow1062 (Mar 21, 2005)

I bought 24 adult reusable pads on Ebay. I wash them in the washer with bleach and powdered laundry soap. I dry them without softener sheets and they work great! We've been using them for about 4 months now. 

At first we used the disposable adult pads from Sam's, but they didn't keep their paws dry enough.

The reusable pads really wick away the liquids fast.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I didn't even think of the adult reusable ones, great idea...I got the baby reusable diapers but they are kind of on the thin side so I use 3 at a time...as back up when I run out of pee pads. I have a laundry room in my condo, so washing them isn't a problem. I would just use tide with bleach...I wouldn't worry about germs because pee has to sit there to start breeding bacteria...just like anything else liquid...even moist food. 

Pine Sol -- made from pine so its a natural bacteria killer--right up your alley, nature lovers!!:
http://www.pinesol.com/faq.shtml

For some reason I don't get grossed out by my Angie's pee or even poop...it's like she is my baby...I have picked stuff off her butt all the time...it doesn't gross me out at all..not the least bit...because that is what hand soap is for...and all it is .....is digested food. All urine is .....is the toxins that are cleaned from her blood....nothing gross about it.

There are so many alternative disinfectints out there...you can find alot instead of bleach...Pine sol for example....it has something on it that says good to disninfect men's work clothing.

Thanks for the adult wee wee pad tip...I am going to get them. The adult disposables are even better absorbent than the doggy ones...just more expensive.

I am gonna look on ebay for the adult ones, now, myself....love this forum!!


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I couldn't find the reusable adult pads, but I did order some diposables. I can tell you, eBay never ceases to amaze me...I just ordered 170 pads with a bid of under 15 bucks...I would never find that out in the stores...I paid over 20 for 100 thin crappy pads at petsmart. the adult pads are going to be a hundred times thicker...humans pee more than a 3 pound dog. I put 2 bids in.

This was an awesome price too:

http://cgi.ebay.com/23-x-36-Extra-Absorben...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

We use the Pooch Pads, so far so good (and Bella is almost four







) I just wash them almost immediately after they use them, then the germs don't have a lot of time. I was worried about the environment too, so this makes me feel better. The way I look at it, many moms have used cloth diapers and this isn't that different. If you do go with the Pooch Pads, they last a long long time.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> We use the Pooch Pads, so far so good (and Bella is almost four
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am going to look for the pooch pads on the net. I just put orders for about 400 reusables from ebay...i get addicted to bidding, I think.









I think I will just keep a stack at my sisters house.


----------

